# Mamma Blue Bolt is in the breeder box...Monday is the due day!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So Mamma Blue Bolt is once again in the breeder box. I thought I saw some red this time on the eggs so it will be interesting to see if I get any
Red Wines on this batch.

Last time I got 9 BKKs and 2 WRs. I believe its the same daddy again my 1 bar BKK male. None of the other males were old enough to mate....hoping for some BB too that would be 

Here she is


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*duplicate post.*

sorry duplicate post please take this one off, thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mamma BB kicked off her babies this am. I have counted 20 of them on the sides of the breeder box and on the moss. They look like crystal shrimps right now...white with bands. I am thinking they are probably mischlings and will color up in a day or two.

I was hoping for some bbs or bkks, but looks like a crystal male got to her first. Maybe I can drop my male bkk in with her for the next time


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a bit disappointing but it's always nice to see baby shrimps. Yeah, next time for sure put a TB male with her ;-)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Did that yesterday....dropped a tiny bit of BW in the breeder box and dropped in 2 of my BKK males, one young one older.

She had molted just after the BW was put in, so hopefully he was able to help her out  Time will tell.

Im leaving him them in there for a few days with her just to be sure, then all of them will go into the big tank, as I need the box for my Golden girl again.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You seem to have the magic touch going on ! Good for you.


----------

